# Wasserzeichen ? Was das?



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (19. Juli 2001)

was sind denn eigentlich diese wasserzeichen?


----------



## Dunsti (19. Juli 2001)

also, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab sind Wasserzeichen sowas wie ein Erkennungsmerkmal für Bilder.
Sie sind im eigentlichen Bild nicht sichtbar, aber man kann sie mit speziellen Programmen sichtbar machen.
Ist ganz brauchbar, wenn z.B. ein Bild von Dir irgendwo im Internet auftaucht. Dann kann man anhand des Wasserzeichens erkennen (bzw. nachweisen) das es ursprünglich von Dir stammt.

genaueres über die verwendeten Techniken weiß ich allerdings nicht 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## rush (19. Juli 2001)

hehe hi all! 

da ist nicht GANZ richtig...sie sind sichtbar, und sehen aus wie der qualitätsverlust bei jpeg-komprimierung, also leicht verschmiert. je sichtbarer sie sind, desto länger halten sie, kann man sie ja durch glätten o.ä. techniken relativ leicht entfernen. 

also je deutlicher sie sind, desto geschützter ist das bild, aber wer will schon nur zum schutz störungen in seinem bild haben? von daher sind wasserzeichen meistens zu schwach um einen echten wiedererkennungswert bzw. einen echten nutzen zu haben und von den entspr. programmen eindeutig identifiziert werden zu können. 

sorry für die klugscheîßerei dunsti  

r!


----------

